# Frisbee sings to his foot...



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I noticed when Frizzy is particularly "animated" and making his sound effects and singing that he often lifts one foot up and sings to it, and sometimes has angry conversations with his foot and argues and screams at it.... Is this a normal thing?? He has started doing alot of head bobbing, I think it's what is called beak banging.... Does anyone else have a cockatiel that talks to their own foot and screams at it?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a common male thing. Luna will sometimes be singing and then will slowly lift his closed foot to his face like he's holding a microphone.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh good!! I was wondering if Frisbee was even more "special" than I thought.... LOL!!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

JJ will sing to his wing. He lifts his wing up, sticks his beak in his armpit (wingpit?) and starts singing. I think he must like how his voice sounds when muffled.

Yours actually sounds normal compared to mine!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

Sunny does that all the time! It's hilarious when he talks to his foot, he always looks like he's having a super intense conversation.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

I've got to get a video of him screaming at his foot! He also is mean to his toys, He seems to be angry with them, screaming and attacking and banging them around... he looks like he is so angry at them! Is this normal too? I have a video of it but I don't know how to post those yet!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Grigio gets mad at toys that move. He used to have a ribbon spool made of cardboard that he liked to flip, but sometimes the spool would roll, and he'd scream at it, try to bite it and then fly off.


----------



## EvilLeia (Apr 22, 2013)

Birdie doesn't sing to his foot, but he leans forward and rubs his beak on fabric of all sorts and then sings to it, and then rubs his beak again. He also has a toy that he loves throwing down to the floor, then climbs down to the floor and screams until I come pick it up... And then he does it again until he's fed up with climbing.

Tiels are weird.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

My English budgie likes to stick his head in empty bowls or cups and talk into them


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

hahaha oh my gosh i am in fits of laughter. funny sounding birds. the best archie will do is sing to his swing. LOL.


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sunny will sing to anything and everything. He sings to his toys, his cuttlebone, his perches, he'll even sing to food I'm trying to feed him. Tried to give him lettuce yesterday and he started rubbing his head on it and singing. He's a very silly bird!

He also attacks his toys a lot. I don't think it's because he hates them, he just likes to attack them and act like a big bird. Course it backfires when the toys attack back


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

bmcgowen135 said:


> Sunny will sing to anything and everything. He sings to his toys, his cuttlebone, his perches, he'll even sing to food I'm trying to feed him. Tried to give him lettuce yesterday and he started rubbing his head on it and singing. He's a very silly bird!
> 
> He also attacks his toys a lot. I don't think it's because he hates them, he just likes to attack them and act like a big bird. Course it backfires when the toys attack back


i think it's more of a case that sunny's toys aren't 'returning' his affections, so he will get mad.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

LOL, just laughing so hard, this is hilarious, Joe sings to the coffe- and teapot, he sings to the matching sugar- and milk can, also to my glasses and he sings to his waterdish. He sometimes gets angry at his bell and throws it around and sometimes he sticks his head into it and this looks as if he's wearing a war helmlet ( on a string ) LOL.
He gets angry at lost feathers though.


----------



## jan_ellison (Oct 29, 2012)

Oberon loves to perch on our shoulder and stick his face right into your ear and belt out a song. I guess he is afraid you might not hear him. He loves to sing. He also does the head bobbing/pecking thing when he is not getting his way. If he is trying to tell me something and I am not understanding he gets frustrated and starts the head bobbing. He doesn't actually peck us, he just gets close. If only we could speak Tiel.


----------



## garynmonica (Mar 28, 2013)

Frisbee scares me when he "attacks" his toys! It sounds like something is attacking him when I'm in another room! He throws his little house shaped mirror toy around and it comes back around and hits him in the back of the head and then he REALLY throws a tantrum! I can't lie, I do laugh hysterically when that happens...


----------

